
Ask HN: What do you think about this startup idea I'm working on? - hammadnasir
Introducing Repairer - An on demand repair service.<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hammadn.wixsite.com&#x2F;repairer<p>We take your damaged products from you and get it repaired as fast and as cheap as possible and deliver it back once it is repaired!<p>We&#x27;d be taking watches, clocks, smartphones, lamps, spectacles, laptops, modems and other common household products initially.<p>We&#x27;ve planned to launch in New Delhi, India initially and would be expending to many other cities all over the world pretty soon.<p>Would love to have your valuable feedback and suggestions.
======
oferzelig
Given today's manufacturing, which is manufacture cheap, sell cheap, make it
last a short time.

Can you price your service such that you make profit and at the same time it
won't be cheaper for the customer to buy a new one?

~~~
hammadnasir
What is your suggestion? How much should be the price?

~~~
oferzelig
I'm not sure. You tell me. Can you price it high enough to make profit and low
enough to make people want to repair and not buy a new one?

~~~
hammadnasir
I think we can. What do you think? Would you mind paying $0.5 extra on a
repair amount of $10.

~~~
oferzelig
I'm not sure what you mean. Please clarify...

~~~
hammadnasir
Currently we've decided to charge 5% of the repairing fee as the service
charge for example if the repairing fee came out to be $10 then we'd take $0.5
as service charge so you'd have to pay $10.5 in total but we haven't finalised
on this model and have decided to do experiments with various models we've
thought of.

------
reggiepret
Will you offer a "repair warranty" on your services?

~~~
hammadnasir
Nice question, reggiepret.

Yes, we'll offer a "repair warranty" under which we'll offer a free repair if
the product doesn't get repaired satisfactorily the first time.

------
reggiepret
How will you collect and deliver? Are you going to rely on another service
provider? Or are you going to have mobile repair units?

------
brudgers
Validate it via users.

~~~
oferzelig
I think that's exactly what he's doing in this thread.

~~~
brudgers
By a user I mean person who has used the service to pick up and repair an
item. I do not mean people who are using Hacker News.

